
Show HN: Busybeaver, an Implementation of the Busy Beaver Turing Machine Game - quantumtremor
http://rajk.me/static/busybeaver.html
======
quantumtremor
In particular, a good challenge is the 2-state solution. Decrease the number
of states to 2 and try figuring out the rules (toggle "Instructions") that
make the 2-state Busy Beaver. 1-state is somewhat trivial, 3-state isn't
really possible by hand unless you have a lot of time.

~~~
brudgers
Interesting. Probably would be helpful to describe the Busy Beaver problem.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busy_beaver](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busy_beaver)

